# Several Mini Mods



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

1. Installed custom fit metal screen over the refrigerator vent on the front of the tt. There are 3 areas in 
this rectangular vent that bugs/bees/wasps/hornets/yellow jackets/dirt daubers can get in so I took 
strips of metal screen and covered the areas and held it down with duct tape (man's greatest invention). 
BTW I made the opening for the refrigerator drain line and inserted it through to the outside. They sell 
this probably at Campers world but I could not find it. The sell it through the Suncoast RV catalog for 
38.00.

2. I also screened in the lil door that says HOT on the back of the tt.

3. I bought a Beautyrest foam pillow at Walmart for 7.00 and it fits perfectly in the skylight over the shower.

4. I fixed the soap dispenser thingie.

5. A week or so ago I bought palm tree awning lights on sale.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice mods
I did the same thing with screen
Also did the vent tubes on top of the TT

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You got the palm tree awning lights too??? whoo hoo!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That is on my list to do...while I was at Ace Hardware today...I saw a package of Lint Traps...which is circular screen...that can slide over a pipe...I am thinking that if I slide that over the vent and use one of my daughters hair pony tail holders it will stay on. In all honesty though I have not gotten up there to see how many there are or how big they are. I might be able to do that on Saturday.

Oh yeah... Ace can not cut the camper door keys...and I went to A!A Lock and Key in Jacksonville Beach and they do not have the correct blank either. I may have to order the extra set from the dealer.



skippershe said:


> You got the palm tree awning lights too??? whoo hoo!


Hey Dawn...I see you got a night off! I will never catch you on number of posts for today!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> 5. A week or so ago I bought palm tree awning lights on sale.


The wife wants those little hot peppers


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That's what both my dh and I really wanted...was the hot pepper lights. I could not find them on sale though. I make hot pepper sauces and jellies and give them away to friends or for charity drives. I mainly us the datil pepper but I also use many others like habaneros etc. I make sauces with 5 different levels of heat...from Mild (one flame) to the 5 flamer...which is a scorcher.

I plan to keep looking for the pepper lights.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great mods, countrygirl!

This just goes to show, you don't have to spend a lot of time or money to make some really worthwhile improvements! Keep 'em coming!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> 4. I fixed the soap dispenser thingie.


How did you fix it? New double sticky tape?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> That's what both my dh and I really wanted...was the hot pepper lights. I could not find them on sale though. I make hot pepper sauces and jellies and give them away to friends or for charity drives. I mainly us the datil pepper but I also use many others like habaneros etc. I make sauces with 5 different levels of heat...from Mild (one flame) to the 5 flamer...which is a scorcher.
> 
> I plan to keep looking for the pepper lights.


Hey Dina, this place sells the "do it yourself" chile pepper covers 3 for a dollar. you can place them over mini xmas lights that you probably already have.

http://www.offthedeepend.com/c-18-chili-peppers.aspx

This place sells the covers for 20 cents each

http://www.sammcgees.com/storegen/C201_gid_37.html?gog=11


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Dawn...that is a cool link!!! The price is not bad for 19 feet in length of pepper lights. I just might get these too.

I was outside a few hours ago practicing with my bow fishing equipent off the front porch into a "Block" target...I am ready for tomorrow night!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Hey Dawn...that is a cool link!!! The price is not bad for 19 feet in length of pepper lights. I just might get these too.
> 
> I was outside a few hours ago practicing with my bow fishing equipent off the front porch into a "Block" target...I am ready for tomorrow night!


Here fishy fishy fishy! This won't hurt a bit


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> That's what both my dh and I really wanted...was the hot pepper lights. I could not find them on sale though. I make hot pepper sauces and jellies and give them away to friends or for charity drives. I mainly us the datil pepper but I also use many others like habaneros etc. I make sauces with 5 different levels of heat...from Mild (one flame) to the 5 flamer...which is a scorcher.
> 
> I plan to keep looking for the pepper lights.


Look on Ebay........

we got 2 strings of the tri-colored pepper lights for next to nothing compared to the retail stores.

Steve


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Steve...I will check there too!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> You got the palm tree awning lights too??? whoo hoo!


Ours are Fish wind-socks









They glow AND 'swim'


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> That's what both my dh and I really wanted...was the hot pepper lights. I could not find them on sale though. I make hot pepper sauces and jellies and give them away to friends or for charity drives. I mainly us the datil pepper but I also use many others like habaneros etc. I make sauces with 5 different levels of heat...from Mild (one flame) to the 5 flamer...which is a scorcher.
> 
> I plan to keep looking for the pepper lights.


Look on Ebay........

we got 2 strings of the tri-colored pepper lights for next to nothing compared to the retail stores.

Steve
[/quote]

Ebay I will end up in a divorse over that place







If you need it someone will sell it!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I collected Dept 56 porcelian houses and have closets full of them and I need the closet space for other things....I also have a ton if accessories...one of these days (when I get the nerve up) I will attempt to sell them on ebay. .........still too chicken and busy to try now though.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> That's what both my dh and I really wanted...was the hot pepper lights. I could not find them on sale though. I make hot pepper sauces and jellies and give them away to friends or for charity drives. I mainly us the datil pepper but I also use many others like habaneros etc. I make sauces with 5 different levels of heat...from Mild (one flame) to the 5 flamer...which is a scorcher.
> 
> I plan to keep looking for the pepper lights.


Wow the pepper sauce sounds good, the only thing I make is Hucklyberry Jam and give them to friends and family. We make August trips to Spokane were I grew up and the whole family goes camping and we pick Huckleberries lot of work but a lot of fun. On spring trips we collect Morel mushrooms. As long as you are camping it's all good


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Countrygirl - I read somewhere that harley davidson carries the key blanks. If a dealership is not nearby, perhaps a different motorcycle dealership might have what you need. Good luck!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Countrygirl - I read somewhere that harley davidson carries the key blanks. If a dealership is not nearby, perhaps a different motorcycle dealership might have what you need. Good luck!


Thanks Glennbo....I will check into it.


----------

